# Who are we in Tolkien's Middle-Earth?



## Ithrynluin (Nov 1, 2002)

Which character are you most like in Tolkien's ME? Please concentrate on the 3rd Age,but if you really cannot find an equivalent for yourself or for others there,you can go back to the first two ages.
What do you think - how do other people perceive you? Which character do you bear the most resemblance to in your opinion? 
What about other members - could you identify them with anyone?

On another forum, I was told I am the most like Celeborn or Gildor Inglorion. I'll let you be the judges.

I have made some choices about certain members already :

Grond = Elrond. Very knowledgeable,wise,kind and powerful (being a mod and all)
Our webmaster Dave = Ilúvatar or Manwë, the creator of our universe here. He rarely takes part in our discussions here, but he intervenes if something goes amiss.
Confusticated - one of Gildor Inglorion's company maybe.... I could be wrong of course.

I have more but this should be enough to get us started.

This will hopefully be a lot of fun.


----------



## Kementari (Nov 1, 2002)

Heres who i think the staff are most like  :

Dave (WM): Manwe
Anc: Gandalf
Grond: Elrond
Cir: Faramir or Boromir
Lanty: Legolas (or another elf)
Mike (Beorn): Frodo
Tal: Eowyn
RangerD: Tom Bombadil
ReadWryt: Denethor.. (or the Balrog)


----------



## Anamatar IV (Nov 1, 2002)

hmm. Im sure confy would LOVE to be compared to one of them (  ) Lets see...WM---eru

Anc: Manwe
Grond: well...I dont think a giant hammer is a character so Orome (yes I am having the staff be the valar---if i can remember the names  )
Cir: Tulkas
I dont remember any more names so Ill get back to you on the other 5.


----------



## Confusticated (Nov 1, 2002)

One that I have thought for awhile is:
Maedhros = Feanor
No one else stands out so greatly as reminding me of a charactor though. These next are not accurate because they are based inconsistently.
ithrynluin = Saruman 
Aule = Smaug
Grond = Sam
Anamatar = Pippin
Gothmog = Cirdan
Beleg = Caranthir
Turgon = Turgon
Ancalagon = Thingol
Walter = Gwaihir
Celebthol = Merry
Eriol = Curufin
Inderjit S = Amrod
Rangerdave = Tom Bombadil


----------



## Ithrynluin (Nov 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Anamatar IV _
> *hmm. Im sure confy would LOVE to be compared to one of them (  ) Lets see...WM---eru
> 
> Anc: Manwe
> ...



Though the moderators do have the function of the Valar here, I don't agree with your choices.

Kementari - RD as Bombadil? Wow,that's fabulous!

_RangerDave is a merry fellow
bright blue his hat
and his socks are yellow_  

Lanty makes a great Legolas and Anc could pass for Gandalf.

Anamatar, you remind me most of Pip or Merry. 

My Confy, how come you see Grond as Sam? Finrod is a bit strange too but I think I know what you mean!


----------



## Anamatar IV (Nov 1, 2002)

Thats insulting  

And since Orome and tulkas are the only 2 valar I remember I just picked the 1st 2 mods that came to mind. *mutters*pippin!? Merry!?  I am NOT a clutz.  

hmm. how about YAYGollum as Smeagol?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Nov 5, 2002)

Okay, YayGollum as Smeagol (now that was a toughie!)
Talimon can be a bit Sarumanish so I nominate him as Saruman. 
Nenya Evenstar= an elven maiden...maybe Nimrodel
Elgee (HLGStrider) = Goldberry...or Eowyn - I can't decide.

Any comments?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nóm _
> *ithrynluin = Saruman *hides*
> *



Wow, you see me as Saruman? Why is that? 

Rúmil = Rúmil.....j/k Prolly Elrond or Círdan (Finrod?)
gate7ole = Turgon
Gil-Galad = Fingon or Gil-Galad
Wonko the Sane = Bill the Pony or Pippin


----------



## ILLOTRTM (Dec 14, 2002)

hoooooo boy..... well...hmmm... uuuhhh... uumm... oh I dunno. I must say, RD as Bombadil? That's a GREAT comparison! heeheehee....
hmmmmm... Anamatar, I want to say Eru... but... I dunno. I don't know who to compare myself to. Any ideas?


----------



## Ascamaciliel (Dec 14, 2002)

I'm not saying you're like him, but all those "hmmmmmmms" in your post reminded me of Treebeard


----------



## Ithrynluin (Dec 14, 2002)

Anamatar as Eru? Huh?  

And yes, ILLOTRTM does remind me of Treebeard with all the "hmms"!


----------



## Anamatar IV (Dec 14, 2002)

yes...me as Eru    

Imagine what I could do with that power. omg I was coughing for hours when I read that caps person. 

I would have to say Sting and Azog as merry and pippin though


----------



## Rangerdave (Dec 14, 2002)

And just how did all of you come up with this mysterious opinion of little ole me? I would love to know




> The only way to get a straight answer from Rangerdave was to look every reply in a mirror while hanging upside-down from the ceiling."
> 
> "Did it work?"
> 
> "Oddly enough, yes. Or, after a while you passed out and had a vision. Either way, the result was pretty much the same.



yes, I guess that does sound like me 

RD


----------



## Dragon (Dec 15, 2002)

I don't know about everyone else, but my friends would say I'm most like aragorn even though I think I'm like bill the pony... following people around... carrying all there stuff... not smart ehough to spell "their" right... can't count....

but then, that's just my opinion


----------



## ILLOTRTM (Dec 15, 2002)

I suppose I just kind of saw Anamatar's personality close to Eru's. Heh heh.... yeah, I say hmmmm a lot... oh boy, now my friends are going to start calling me Treebeard!  I dunno, but I for some reason always saw myself a little bit like Eowyn.....


----------



## Frodorocks (Dec 16, 2002)

I've always been like Eowyn, the way she dressed up like a man to do battle and whupped @$$. But I love trees so Im like Quikbeam. Wonko the Sane is a good pippin. Snaga is like a wanna be Sauron. HgLStrider is more of a Goldberry than a Eowyn because she's more light hearted. Ulairi, the mouth of Sauron.


----------



## Lantarion (Mar 31, 2003)

Me as Legolas?! Why didn't you just spit in my face and kick me in the shin and get it over with?! 
I think I'm more like Tilion (Hooray for the Wayward!), or another Maia. But Check-Out-My-Leggings Legolas? No thank you.


----------



## Beleg (Oct 26, 2003)

Shakes head. 

This is insane stuff.

Anyway, 

Nom=Andreth or Isfin.
Meadhros=Finwe
Lhunithieliel=Lobelia Sackwille Baggins.
Inderjit S=Pippin
Aule=Pippin
Rhiannon=Ewoyn
Celebthol=Bill the Pony
Snaga1=Gandalf 
Yaygollum=Gollum, not Smeagol. 
Ciryaher=Lotho or Searos


----------



## BlackCaptain (Oct 26, 2003)

I wonder what I'd be...


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 27, 2003)

Obviously, BC, you're Ioreth. . .the nurse in the House of Healing.



> Elgee (HLGStrider) = Goldberry...or Eowyn - I can't decide



Depends on my mood.



> HgLStrider is more of a Goldberry than a Eowyn because she's more light hearted.



When you write HGLStrider I am Eowyn. . .and you're a certain Nazgul. . . 

Eriol is Faramir.
Elbereth could be Melian if she'd just go for motherly more. . .which she can do very decently when she wants to. 
Mrs. Maggott could easily be Rosie. I can see her giving Sam a lecture when he gets back from roving and then keeping the Mayor's house perfectly.
Dr. Ransom is my Sam. . .does that mean he has to marry Mrs. Maggott? I think Mrs. Maggot is already married. . .and he's a bit young for her.
Hmmmm. . .
Grond is my Gandalf.
(You don't mind me owning all of you, do you?)
I'm keeping this mostly Lord of the Rings because I know I will make less spelling mistakes that way. . .

Personally, I could be Goldberry but not as well as I could be Queen Bethriel. . .by way of the cats. . .and the appeal of Eowyn's love for Aragorn makes her also appealing.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Oct 27, 2003)

"Obviously, BC, you're Ioreth. . .the nurse in the House of Healing. "

Hahahahaha Naw.

I'm probly like Bill Ferny... mischevious and lovin it 

or is that Merry?


----------



## Ol'gaffer (Oct 28, 2003)

This is a toughie, I can imagine Lanty as Legolas, but I can't for the life in me think of anything for me.

I guess I'm not very third ageish.


----------



## Inderjit S (Oct 28, 2003)

Beleg=Goblin King
Nom=Grishnakh
Nenya=Mahur
Maedhros=Gorbag
Lantarion=Shagrat
Hurin Thalion=Snaga
ithrynluin=Ugluk
Anamatar=Bolg
Beorn=Azog
Gil-galad=Boldog
Arvedui=Radbug
Lhun=Lagduf
Eriol=Muzgash
Aule=Ufthak
YayGollum=Golfimbul
Ancalagon=Othrod
gate7ole=Balcmeg
Turgon=Lug
Finduilas=Orobal
Luthien=Inderjit.  (Note: I've just named anyone that has come into my pretty head.) p.s=you are ALL Orks.


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 29, 2003)

I'm not!
I'm one of the cats!


----------



## Inderjit S (Oct 29, 2003)

HLG=Evil White Cat of Queen Beruthiel.


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 29, 2003)

Ooooh. . .I can accept that


----------



## Ithrynluin (Nov 28, 2003)

Bringing this thread back to light...I think we could come up with many more, especially since we have so many new members.

For starters, Inderjit S is a cut out Ghan-Buri-Ghan. Do you not think so?


----------



## elvesrock (Dec 2, 2003)

are there any mentions of members being goldberry? im very goldberry-ish except i look nothing like her


----------



## Rhiannon (Dec 2, 2003)

I'm easy  Beleg already pegged who I am *pleased that she didn't have to do it herself*

Eriol is definitely Faramir.

I'm not sure about Elgee, but I think a Goldberry/Eowyn mix works, varying with her mood. I've seen her be both. 

Tal is Eowyn mixed with one of the hobbits...Pippin, maybe? Or maybe mixed with Gandalf, since she leads projects (Rillewen!) 

The-Elf-Herself is...mm. Tough one. I think Galadriel, maybe. 

Thol is a hobbit. Merry or Pippin...I'll have to think about which. 

Mm...who else can I come up with off the top of my head? 

I can't think of a character sweet enough for Kailita.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Dec 5, 2003)

Rhiannon = a dead-ringer for Arwen 

All agree?


----------



## Rhiannon (Dec 5, 2003)

A_hem_.

I'm not even dignifying that with a response.

(This is not a response)


----------



## Ithrynluin (Dec 5, 2003)

Interesting.

But which female character could you be then?

Galadriel?

Celebrian?

Aredhel?

Dis, the only dwarf woman ever named?

Shelob? Ungoliant? Lobelia Sackville-Baggins?  

However, you are quite close to being Erendis, the willful mariner's wife.

Did I miss anyone?


----------



## Inderjit S (Dec 6, 2003)

> For starters, Inderjit S is a cut out Ghan-Buri-Ghan. Do you not think so



Hm...I am Faramir. I have all his good qualties and none of his bad ones. In fact I don't have any bad qualities. If there ever was a defintion of perfection it'd be me Inderjit Sanghera-King of the world.    

No really I am most like hmm...Pippin? Faramir? Fëanor? Fëppamir?  

Rhiannon=Crazy, homicidal Easterling woman who Grima is secretly married to. He keeps her locked up in his tower, feeding her fish-heads and lembas three times a day, with a copy of _Death, Murder and Pringles_, Éowyn's weekly newsletter, which has sent her into a murderous anti-Éowyn rage. 

ithrynluin=Grima

Éowyn (Grima's _other_ love intrest)=Gil-Galad with a blonde wig on. (And of course shaved legs and armpits, unless Éowyn *had* hairy legs and armpits. We are never told.


----------



## Beleg (Dec 6, 2003)

Inder is the movie Faramir. Always sucking up to his daddy!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Dec 6, 2003)

You hear that, Rhiannon? Our cover has been blown! Run away!

Now let us retreat deep into the East where the stars are strange, and plot our revenge. 



> _Originally posted by Beleg _
> *Inder is the movie Faramir. Always sucking up to his daddy! *



Yeah, Inder. Stop sucking up to me already.


----------



## Rhiannon (Dec 6, 2003)

*cough* I'm so totally not speaking to any of you...


----------



## Inderjit S (Dec 6, 2003)

Oh guys! I thought immature behaviour and cheap jokes were *my* forte! Go get your own acts!



> *cough* I'm so totally not speaking to any of you...



Oh! What happened to the wild, untameable shield-maiden? Rupture some spleens, stab us in the back and buy some cough syrup!


----------



## Rhiannon (Dec 6, 2003)

Shhh, I'm at a babyshower! I'll deal with you later!


----------



## Elbereth (Dec 6, 2003)

I guess Elgee is correct when she says that I'm most like Melian. 

I may also be like Galadriel. She is likes power...but she knows when to stay out of a fight. And she has an air of mystery about her...and mystery is something I pride myself in keeping. 

Elgee: I see her either as Goldberry or Rosie Cotton. 
Tal: she is like Yavanna..
Aerin or Rhiannon: These two both personify Eowen perfectly
Dain: he is cross between Gimli and Legolas...if you can imagine that!
Galdor: Faramir
Cir: Boromir or Eomer 
Grond: Gandalf
Anc: Sauruman
Beorn: Aragorn or Ulmo
WM: Illuvatar or Manwe
RD: Definately Tom B.
Narya: Arwen
Eriol: Beren

I may come up with more...but that is all for now.


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 7, 2003)

> Elgee: I see her either as Goldberry or Rosie Cotton.



Just don't see the second half. . .and both of those girls married the type of guy I'm not really attracted too. . .


----------



## Rhiannon (Dec 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elbereth _
> *Aerin or Rhiannon: These two both personify Eowen perfectly*


Thank you! *glares at ithrynluin* _See_?


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 27, 2008)

*What creature... would OTHERS be?*

Looking over the "what creature" thread I thought it might be fun to also tell what creatures we think other forum members would be. More fun than picking for ourselves I think. 

I agree with HLG about her being Goldberry. Seems like a perfect pick. Baraka on the other hand... seems more like a son of Feanor than Tom Bombadil to me. 

For Ciryaher I'd pick Boromir.

Gothmog would be an Ent.

Maybe others have more suggestions?


----------



## Persephone (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: What creature... would OTHERS be?*

YayGollum = FRODO . 

Chrysophalax = Beren.

Ciryaher = Glorfindel

HLG = Eowyn

Illuin = Gandalf / Saruman


----------



## Illuin (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: What creature... would OTHERS be?*

Firawyn - Merry
Turgon - Treebeard
Narya - Bilbo
Durin’s Bane - Pippin
HLGStrider - Frodo
YayGollum- Tom Bombadil
Chrysophalax - Elrond 
Barley - Gimli
Prince of Cats - Sam


----------



## Persephone (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: What creature... would OTHERS be?*



Illuin said:


> Firawyn - Merry
> Turgon - Treebeard
> Narya - Bilbo
> Durin’s Bane - Pippin
> ...




*stomps* I NOT BILBO! I SAM!! I SAM!!! *pouts*


----------



## Illuin (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: What creature... would OTHERS be?*

But Sam doesn’t quite have the love and skill Bilbo has in the lore/storytelling areas.


----------



## Persephone (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: What creature... would OTHERS be?*



Illuin said:


> But Sam doesn’t quite have the love and skill Bilbo has in the lore/storytelling areas.



I NOT BILBO! I SAM! I SAM!!! 

True, but Bilbo is boring! I like the whole helper turned hero story. Plus, I think Sean Astin is such a hottie! I want to be SAM! 

But, oh well, if you think I'm a Bilbo...


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: What creature... would OTHERS be?*

Me? Frodo? I guess it is sort of flattering, but I'd never see myself that way. 

Eowyn I really associated myself with back when I had my own starry eyed crush on a boy who didn't seem interested, so I'll take that. (I got him in the end though. Mu ha ha ha, gloats over her handsome Marine prize).

Firawyn - Somehow I get a darker image for her, some tragic elf queen with attitude, Aredhel, I think
Turgon - Gandalf, mysterious edge plus a sense of humor
Narya - I'll let you be Sam because you want to be so badly.
YayGollum- Thorin Oakenshield, delightfully stubborn and slightly non-conformist
Chrysophalax - Smaug's long lost mate from whose ire he fled because she was just so much more fearsome than him.
Prince of Cats - There was a mysterious queen of Gondor who was sort of the queen of cats, but actually, I kind of think of Imrahil when I think of PoC. 
 Ciryaher- Turin
Illuin-I see him as sort of an intelligent second in command, my first two thoughts being either Celeborn or Halbarad, the man watching the chief's back. 
Gothmog-Thingol


----------



## Illuin (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: What creature... would OTHERS be?*



> by Narya
> _I NOT BILBO! I SAM! I SAM!!! _
> 
> _True, but Bilbo is boring! I like the whole helper turned hero story. Plus, I think Sean Astin is such a hottie! I want to be SAM! _


 

I did not think on these matters lightly when considering everyone. That is how I see the personalities (appearance and gender irrelevant) as viewed from this cyberspace thing. Also, I’ve only been here since May, and have not yet had the pleasure of witnessing the possible “skeleton’s in the closet”



that you veterans have been exposed to regarding other members .


----------



## Illuin (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: What creature... would OTHERS be?*



> _by HLGStrider_
> _Me? Frodo? I guess it is sort of flattering, but I'd never see myself that way. _


 
Well in ME, all hope relies on the deeds of Frodo. In TTF, all hope relies on the deeds of someone who keeps it moving along, not allowing it to become stagnant and dead.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: What creature... would OTHERS be?*

Hey! Sam isn't such a silly choice after some pondering  I do like growing things, and wandering in the old forest looking for elves to sing with  Also I can be quick to commit, sometimes misguided

I see HLG as more of a Smaug: sitting on her hoard of stolen marine treasure D), searching TTF with her hypnotic gaze, sometimes eating yummy little dwarf-named members

Illuin would be of the Valar ... one who knows allll sorts of stuff

Narya I already said in the discussing pictures thread looks like my image of Goldberry  

YayGollum, gee. He's got a dash of Gandalf in him, surely. I just can't think of any creatures in Tolkien that are that wise *and* that evil ... regardless I'd invite him to my counsel

Bucky = Balin, the smart, level-headed and elder dwarf

And Firawyn would have to be one of the blue wizards cause she moved to the desert and (for a couple days  ) into obscurity

Thorin would be Thorin because that's the vibe I got in the PJ vs GDT thread (which is a good, stubborn dwarf vibe)

Everyone else reading that I didn't mention - forgive me cause I need a sandwich ASAP. I wish we were all in ME together tho (preferably in the old forest, bree or the shire because the rest seems pretty darn dangerous)

Oh and Elgee, I like your analysis


----------



## Persephone (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: What creature... would OTHERS be?*



Prince of Cats said:


> Hey! Sam isn't such a silly choice after some pondering  I do like growing things, and wandering in the old forest looking for elves to sing with  Also I can be quick to commit, sometimes misguided
> 
> I see HLG as more of a Smaug: sitting on her hoard of stolen marine treasure D), searching TTF with her hypnotic gaze, sometimes eating yummy little dwarf-named members
> 
> ...




Me, Goldberry? Gosh! Thanks! *jumps up and down like a crazy hobbit* 

Prince, I didn't include you in my list because ... unfortunately... I have yet to get to know you. So, I still don't know what creature you'd be... 

Yay will totally hate being Gandalf, he thinks Gandalf is evil. But he does have a dash of the old wizard in him.

And yeah, Sam rocks!


----------



## Turgon (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: What creature... would OTHERS be?*

YayGollum - Going to go with Illuin here and say Tom Bombadil. That really fits for me as Yay is somewhat unique and behind his capering is a lot of sense.

Illuin - I think Rumil comes closest for me, a clever chap with a good sense of humour, if there was an elven scholar who studied the stars I would have gone for that. But Rumil works just as well.

Chrysophalax - This is a tough one. I'm going to say Aredhel - she seems like a strong woman with a strong mind - and the person on TTF I know the best. Also my headstrong RPG sister in arms...

Gothmog - Elrond I think, very wise chap, and good at talking sense when people are losing their heads.

Elgee - Going to have to say Beruthiel, because lets face it, she _is_ the queen of cats.

Narya - I fear to say anything other than Sam... Eowyn is good too though.

Barley - Well for some reason I've gotten the idea that Barley looks like the picture on his Avatar - so I'm going to have to say um... Barley...

Baragund - I would say Faramir fits Baragund well.


----------



## YayGollum (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: What creature... would OTHERS be?*

I would agree that I am like the evil torturer Gandalf, which is why I know enough to be wary of the guy. Sure, he knows what he's doing and is sometimes worthy of respect, but he's ruthless and a little too two-faced to be myself. I'm not sure about the Tom Bombadil evaluation. I'm only that silly when I'm really sleepy and really excited. Hardly ever happens. My usual "caperings" always seem to be exaggerated. 

Also, Narya lady, why you gots to be so evil? I am not the superly boring Frodo. Sure, I could come up with plenty of similarities between myself and any Tolkien type character, but still. Frodo is way more boring than the evil thief Bilbo Baggins, who had all kinds of quirks. And why would you wish to be thought of as anything similar to the evil sam? Loyal and stupid like a dog? Strong and stubborn like an especially dumb-looking inanimate object? Blind hatred was always his main quality, from what I read. But oh well. 

For people besides myself? Ah, the Webmaster person is Eru. A rare encounter, with envied information hidden away someplace.

*crosses arms* Hmph. I'm totally Mel. Evil and self-centered. The spirit of creativity. A careful balance of lies, truth, and hybrids. Sometimes I go on vacation from the internet, just as he sometimes goes on vacation from existence.


----------



## Illuin (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: What creature... would OTHERS be?*



> _by Narya_
> _Yay will totally hate being Gandalf, he thinks Gandalf is evil._


 
I was always curious about that one. Gandalf had pity for Gollum; even though he verbally interrogated him harshly. Other than maybe Sauron and Saruman's Orcs; I think Sam was the one who hurt and tormented Gollum the most. Just curious.


----------



## Persephone (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: What creature... would OTHERS be?*



Illuin said:


> I was always curious about that one. Gandalf had pity for Gollum; even though he verbally interrogated him harshly. Other than maybe Sauron and Saruman's Orcs; I think Sam was the one who hurt and tormented Gollum the most. Just curious.




Yeah, well, if you had been bitten by Gollum you'd be crazy with anger too. Plus, let's face it, Gollum wasn't really that trustworthy. Sure he _almost_ changed in the end, but almost doesn't cut it. He still went back to his evil ways and in the end, he got his comeuppins.

Frodo is not boring, Yay. A bit on the gay side of things, but he's not boring. Not like Bilbo. I chose Frodo for you because you are, like Frodo, the life of TTF! You bring lots of activity to the board even though you slink in the shadows sometimes. Many of the vets have come and gone, and many have stood the test of time, but let's face it, whose post would always bring a smile to everyone's faces? It's Yay! Frodo wasn't a jolly person, true, but he was the icky-sticky glue that kept the fellowship together. Just like Yay.  Well, you could also be a Bombadil, silliness all over, you can even be a Beorn sometimes - now he was really silly! You could even pass for a Pippin, but not Mel. Come on, he was too evil.

Okay, Prince, I think I have chosen someone for you and it's Eomer. 

Oh, and Sam is not loyal and stupid like a dog - Dogs aren't stupid. They are loyal and loving and caring and yes, they are strong, like my Sam. He is a bit stubborn, and so am I. But we're not stubborn like an especially dumb-looking inanimate object. Maybe stubborn like cats are stubborn. Some habits are hard to break, but when we see the wisdom in it, why not. Blind hatred wasn't his main quality, it was love. He loved the Shire and Rosie Cotton, and felt a great responsibility for his master Frodo, who always appeared weak. Sam is just your average do-it-whatever-it-takes guy. Just like me. 

I could live with Eowyn too. I think she's just like Angelina Jolie who kicks butt! Yeah, I can see me being a Eowyn, but not as much as a Sam. I'm a Hobbit. I have accepted that.


----------



## YayGollum (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: What creature... would OTHERS be?*

Mel is way more of an icky-sticky presence than the superly boring Frodo, and he way more misunderstood. *sniff*  Of the ones that other people have come up with for myself, the evil torturer Gandalf is still the closest. I possess zero sorts of intimidation, unlike Beorn. And Pippin is just craziness. Also, I'm not homosexually oriented. I'm asexual, which is the best of all the orientations. Yay for the least popular one! 

And another from me that is not myself: Ulairi is Gollum. Always coming back. Always obtaining pity, then using it up. There are very few middle grounds. He's either very good at something or very horrible. But it's okay. At least I know that he wasn't all bad.


----------



## Persephone (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: What creature... would OTHERS be?*



YayGollum said:


> Mel is way more of an icky-sticky presence than the superly boring Frodo, and he way more misunderstood. *sniff*  Of the ones that other people have come up with for myself, the evil torturer Gandalf is still the closest. I possess zero sorts of intimidation, unlike Beorn. And Pippin is just craziness. Also, I'm not homosexually oriented. I'm asexual, which is the best of all the orientations. Yay for the least popular one!



Somehow, I knew this was coming. I never said you were a homosexual, Yay. I'm also not saying that Frodo is gay. I said he was a bit gay-like, you know, because he's a bit more refined in movement than the other Hobbits. But I never said he or you were gay.

Mel was so not misunderstood. He was just made of all kinds of evilness. No gray areas there.


----------



## YayGollum (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: What creature... would OTHERS be?*

Well, you know. It was fun to make sure that nobody was confusing me, while entirely forgetting to defend the superly boring Frodo character.  Also, there are lots of gray areas with poor Mel. I could go on a Mel rant, but I would guess that this isn't really the place for it. Here's just one ---> Eru consciously as well as creepily magically poofs Mel into being. Mel is awesome. Eru then creates specialized and narrow-minded segments of Mel's awesomeness. Why? They are obviously inferior. He's obviously the best, and they make little clubs without him. That's just mean. No respect. *sniff*

And another not about myself ---> Harad is Feanor. He's plenty intelligent and, for some crazy reason, many aren't fans of his self-confidence (sometimes called arrogance). Makes no sense, to myself.


----------



## Illuin (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: What creature... would OTHERS be?*



> by YayGollum
> _Eru consciously as well as creepily magically poofs Mel into being. Mel is awesome. Eru then creates specialized and narrow-minded segments of Mel's awesomeness._


 
Enigmatic yet again (Bombadil). I’m quite certain they were separate, not “segments”. When free-will is given; whether it’s Tolkien or you, anything can happen. It is entirely possible that Mel was an intentional design by Eru himself; to provide a clear-cut distinction between the good guys and the bad guys....... but obviously all were separate; and certainly not "narrow-minded"; nor "segments".


----------



## Persephone (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: What creature... would OTHERS be?*



YayGollum said:


> Well, you know. It was fun to make sure that nobody was confusing me, while entirely forgetting to defend the superly boring Frodo character.



I should have known... 



YayGollum said:


> Also, there are lots of gray areas with poor Mel. I could go on a Mel rant, but I would guess that this isn't really the place for it. Here's just one ---> Eru consciously as well as creepily magically poofs Mel into being. Mel is awesome. Eru then creates specialized and narrow-minded segments of Mel's awesomeness. Why? They are obviously inferior. He's obviously the best, and they make little clubs without him. That's just mean. No respect. *sniff*



..._make little clubs without him._









YayGollum said:


> And another not about myself ---> Harad is Feanor. He's plenty intelligent and, for some crazy reason, many aren't fans of his self-confidence (sometimes called arrogance). Makes no sense, to myself.



Do you mean the TTF person named Harad? Wasn't he the one that got banned for arguing with mods?


----------



## Illuin (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: What creature... would OTHERS be?*



> by Narya
> _Do you mean the TTF person named Harad? Wasn't he the one that got banned for arguing with mods_


 
I'm too new to get these inside jokes of old. Oh well .


----------



## Persephone (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: What creature... would OTHERS be?*



Illuin said:


> I'm too new to get these inside jokes of old. Oh well .




Actually, it's not a joke. I may be mistaken, but I remember a person named Harad who always got into trouble with the MODS before. I'm not sure if this is the person Yay is refering to in his post.

Another person I think you would be good as, Illuin, would be Treebeard. Full of wisdom, but is very hesitant to join the fray (you know which fray I am refering to, don't you?)


----------



## Illuin (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: What creature... would OTHERS be?*



> by Narya
> _(you know which fray I am refering to, don't you?)_


 
I do indeed; but I believe it is more of a "timing" issue. It is the work thing. I only have time to slip in when I can....and summer is coming to a close. When September arrives; it will likely be one evening post per day max. Fun is almost over.


----------



## YayGollum (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: What creature... would OTHERS be?*

Towards Ainur besides Mel, okay, mayhaps accuracy would equal ---> shards and tunnel-visioned in the place of segments and narrow-minded? Merely pointing out how they are inferior to Mel. While mayhaps only humans can throw Eru for loops, Mel has more options. The only personalities the other people have are based on the sometimes quite limited specialty they've been handed. They are pathetically predictable. 

Towards Harad, yes, I was writing about the old banned member. He was cool. The personalities don't fit exactly, of course, but I thought that it wasn't too horrible. Both personalities would disagree with certain things about the other, I'm sure. 

Ack! Whoops! I just remembered that I had planned the Harad thing out differently, earlier. There is a better character for that one, but, since I already put Feanor, I'll just come up with more reasons for why he's like that guy and give a nod to anyone who hits on the better character that I thought of. Nevermind. *hides* I'll see if I can come up with more for other people. It is difficult, though, since I'm so evil and self-centered (like Mel, who is awesome).


----------



## Gilthoniel (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: What creature... would OTHERS be?*

Hmmm good topic...

Narya - I dunno, really. A playful elf? Or Sam? Yes. Sam... Sam. 

HLGStrider - I agree, Goldberry.

Illuin - I see him almost as Theoden, or maybe Aragorn. Wise, knowledgable, but really nice as well. Maybe a little bit of Gandalf too.

YayGollum - I agree with Thorin. It's such a good analogy!

Firawyn - I agree with Merry. She brings light to the forum, but also has a more serious side to her sometimes.

Prince of Cats - Faramir.

Gothmog - Probably Gandalf, or Treebeard.

Chrysophalax - Probably Beorn. Respected, but a little bit playful

Sorry those I've missed, but I've gotta shave off my Entish beard, and try and get a job... Wish me luck!


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: What creature... would OTHERS be?*

A lot of Harad's old posts have since been deleted or archived so far away that you'd be hard pressed to find him. I wasn't a mod back then so I don't remember exactly what he got banned for, but I remember that he was always in the middle of a heated dispute with somebody or other. Feanor is a good pick for him simply because he wouldn't back down even when bad things started to happen.


----------



## Illuin (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: What creature... would OTHERS be?*



> by HLGStrider
> _A lot of Harad's old posts have since been deleted or archived so far away that you'd be hard pressed to find him. I wasn't a mod back then so I don't remember exactly what he got banned for, but I remember that he was always in the middle of a heated dispute with somebody or other_


 

How can someone get so nuts discussing "_fiction_" that they must be banned from the forum? I just don’t get it. It must have been a "book vs. movie" argument. Other than that; I don’t see how it’s possible.


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: What creature... would OTHERS be?*

Some book vs movie stuff. Some devil's advocacy, a lot of really biting sarcasm. You would be surprised the kind of vitriol we've had in the past on just about every subject. 

I don't know if it has always been this way, but there are a lot of people out there who can't handle disagreement and assume that if you attack their position (on pretty much anything in some cases, in others just on things they feel strongly about) you are attacking them. It drives me nuts because I like nothing more than a logical debate about anything. Verbal jousting, as it were. There are only one or two things that I have too much emotional involvement with to debate reasonably. 

I almost posted a long involved post about my sophist brother and the power of debate, but I think I'll make a thread about that else where because it is incredibly off topic.


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm gunna revive this thread - it was funny and interesting, but half the members mentioned are no longer active. 

This aught to be interesting. 

Hummm....

DA Strider = Berúthiel
Barley = Gandalf
Ithy = Celeborn
Illuin = Legolas
Narya = Arwen
Chrysophalax = Eowyn
Ermundo = Eomer
Yay = Denathor


Any thoughts guys?

I can't think for my own placement...suggestions?


----------



## Durin's Bane (Oct 22, 2008)

http://thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=19309


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: What creature... would OTHERS be?*

Humm. Very intersting. 

As for myself, I just have to say...I can't picture myself as a hobbit. I'm not happy enough. and I hate gardens and am not overly fond of food or ale. 

My thoughts:

DA Strider = Berúthiel
Barley = Gandalf
Ithy = Celeborn
Illuin = Legolas
Narya = Arwen
Chrysophalax = Eowyn
Ermundo = Eomer
Yay = Denathor


----------



## Mike (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: What creature... would OTHERS be?*

*Said in a small voice*

What about meeeeee?


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: What creature... would OTHERS be?*

I kinda picture you as an orc...

Seriously though...I'd have to say...Boromir.


----------



## YayGollum (Oct 22, 2008)

They have been merged. Also, hm, Denethor is just another version of poor Smeagol, and a pretty cool one. I'll take it. I don't like Faramire, either.  

Towards the Mike person's question ---> After that small voice, I now picture you as an elf that has become a fairy and isn't a large fan of the change. Probably one of those sickeningly heroic Noldor types, wanting to hear great tales sung about himself.


----------



## Illuin (Oct 22, 2008)

> by Gilthoniel
> _Illuin - I see him almost as Theoden, or maybe Aragorn. Wise, knowledgable, but really nice as well. Maybe a little bit of Gandalf too._


 
Wow, I’m flattered; but really nice; I’m not so sure about that one. I guess where the Gandalf reference is relevant is he was quick to anger, as am I; (but for the right reasons; I hope). If you saw me driving in New York traffic, you would have to edit your post. I think I will soon be known as "_Pete the nine fingered"_; as I’m developing a mysterious arthritic condition in one of my fingers. I would have preferred Thorin, or Gimli . 

As for you; I would have to say Elrond; as you are always the first to assist and advise TTF newcomers at the beginning of their adventure.


_Burzum_ is definitely Eöl. Living in his dark forest, attending to his metal (heavy metal) forging . 

_Mike_, I apologize; I don’t know you yet. You’re like that mysterious fellow in the Prancing Pony:


_*'Who is that?' Frodo asked, when he got a chance to whisper to Mr. Butterbur. 'I don’t think you introduced him?'*_
_*'Him?' said the landlord in an answering whisper, cocking an eye without turning his head. 'I don’t rightly know. He is one of the wandering folk - Rangers we call them. He seldom talks: not but what he can tell a rare tale when he has the mind. He disappears for a month, or a year, and then he pops up again.'*_  LoTR - At The Sign Of The Prancing Pony


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 23, 2008)

Illuin said:


> _Burzum_ is definitely Eöl. Living in his dark forest, attending to his metal (heavy metal) forging .


 
Well if this be the case then I'm Burzum's wife ...as Elgee pegged me as Aredhel. (Which I must admit I am far more inclined to agree with, apposed to Merry)

Very tragic. Would have done the same as her. Not our fault Meaglin had to go and be stupid afterward.


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 30, 2010)

I was dead on about Saruman Ivan, dare you to say I was not. Look, you've since changed your name to Sharkey. 




Inderjit said:


> Nom=Grishnakh


 


Beleg said:


> Nom=Andreth or Isfin.


 

Sign me up for Andreth or grishnakh please. 

Isfin? I'm far too cowardly. Though I did flee with my son once, but not to the hidden city. But it was to a brother. Wow, maybe I am Aredhel.


----------

